# MY NEW MEMBER INTRO



## terdog (May 6, 2019)

Mornin all. 
My name is Terry. Just joined this site.
I really enjoy my guns. 
I prefer 1911's in 10mm (DW's, SA). My woods carry is a G29 w/ 15 rnd mag. Also have a couple 9's. Sold all but 1 of my 45's. 
A few months ago I got a Ruger M.C. 357 so the GF & I could shoot the same rig since she has a GP100.
Love shooting clays with my familly. 
Also enjoy my long guns & AR's. 
This weekend, my kids and GF and I went down to a box canyon 1/2 mile down the road from my house and did some lead slingin.  That makes me real happy.
Also into MC's (street & dirt), kayaks, offroad exploring and learning new stuff.

Today I turn 61, so I took the day off and plan on doin some solo shootin.


----------



## chinabald (Mar 6, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. Happy Birthday


----------



## terdog (May 6, 2019)

thanks man.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello & welcome to the site.

M/c's you say. Do elaborate!! 

And, Happy Birthday!!


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome, and Happy Birthday! 
Sounds like you have good taste in your firearms!


----------



## terdog (May 6, 2019)

> M/c's you say. Do elaborate!!


Well, the GF and I both have 2nd Gen Yamaha FZ1's. Hers is a 06 with less than 20k. I outfitted it with some stuff when she got it. Slip on, Secondary EFI computer with some maps, R1 shock, Aftermarket seat and K&N air filter. Thats about all that she'll let me do to it.

Mine is a 07 thats gettin real close to 70K.
A couple yrs ago, I was cruising CL and found someone with a totaled FZ that had +$7K worth of bling, so I grabbed it and swapped a bunch of parts.
R1 complete front end, Elka shock , full Akro pipe, Italian rims, blah blah blah.
She's a great ride.

The bike too!

This is her goin through The Corkscrew at Laguna leadin all the boys. Channing Tatum is on the yellow bike.
She won a trackday contest and Yamaha gave her a free R3 to ride for free, and all the trackdays she wanted that year.


----------



## terdog (May 6, 2019)

I have a couple KTM's.
A 2011 250xc and a SE950.

She has a '14 KTM 300 tht she's learnin to ride.


----------



## terdog (May 6, 2019)

She decided that we had to ride The Alps, so last summer we went. It was good. But not really my kind of roads. They were all switchbacks goin up the mtns. I prefer some nice twisties.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Great pics and bikes!


----------



## terdog (May 6, 2019)

Thank you sir. 
I love my Iron Horses. Even if they are made from aluminum.


----------



## terdog (May 6, 2019)

I don't see where the forum states our location ...

I live in Gardnerville Nevada, about 1 1/2 hrs south of Reno.

Anyone nearby, give me a shout.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Welcome Terry!!
From Northern Illinois.


----------



## terdog (May 6, 2019)

Thank you sir!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Greetings from Ohio and welcome to the forum.


----------

